# What Space Marine legion do you prefer than Ultramarines



## Ferrus Manus (Apr 28, 2008)

Im not a big fan of Ultramarins, i dont reall like them and what really annoy's me is that for every space marine book, painting examples, models, box's, its always got a picture of the ultramarins or the models are painted in the Ultramarine colour scheme!

so i want to see what space marine legion you prefer most or would like to be on the cover of every single space marine book, box, artwork, painting example.

post any reasons or bitter statements about legions if you would like to:victory:


----------



## countchocula86 (Sep 1, 2008)

I voted Salamanders, but thats because I think they are a cool chapter 

As much as I dislike the Ultramarines, they do seem to epitomize the 'ideal' Space Marine army. Gah theyre such goody goodys :angel:


----------



## Brother Hunter (Oct 15, 2008)

*gasp* no black templar selection?? why would you have all first founding chapters but one second founding (crimson fists)


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Mentos? If you mean the sweets, then they're awesome.

However, the Mentor Legion are a chapter.

Salamanders. Was the first Legion I looked at, which got me into Space Marines. Also, I had hoped for a special codex for them, like the others.

However, Pre-heresy World Eaters are more my kind now. I love the colour scheme.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Went for the Salamanders meself. Cool fluff, nice weapons options and they seem demonic with their black skin, red eyes and penchant for pyromania. But they're the good guys:biggrin:


----------



## officer kerky (Jun 12, 2008)

i want salamanders on the cover


----------



## beenburned (May 15, 2008)

Crimson fists. I adore the deep blue/crimson thing they got going, and the whole Rynns world crisis thing is a nice change from the "awesomeness" of the Ultrasmurfs.


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

no chaos? i voted Raven Guard, cuz I love fast attack and can you go wrong with black?


----------



## Son of mortarion (Apr 24, 2008)

Ferrus Manus said:


> Im not a big fan of Ultramarins, i dont reall like them and what really annoy's me is that for every space marine book, painting examples, models, box's, its always got a picture of the ultramarins or the models are painted in the Ultramarine colour scheme!
> 
> so i want to see what space marine legion you prefer most or would like to be on the cover of every single space marine book, box, artwork, painting example.
> 
> post any reasons or bitter statements about legions if you would like to:victory:


Why the hate? They are just plastic spacemen. 
why have a single chapter featured? this will just cause hate for that chapter.

The reason that the ultras are featured is because they are the model for what space marines are supposed to be.


----------



## beenburned (May 15, 2008)

Son of mortarion said:


> Why the hate? They are just plastic spacemen.
> why have a single chapter featured? this will just cause hate for that chapter.
> 
> The reason that the ultras are featured is because they are the model for what space marines are supposed to be.


Quoted for truth actually.

Twas the Ultrasmurfs Primarch - Robert Guiulliuiuman - that actually wrote the codex astartes that pretty much all chapters adhere too, and as such the Ultrasmurfs are the rolemodels for a space marine. If any army should be the gay poster boys of the imperium, it's them.


----------



## Lioneljohnson510 (May 28, 2008)

White Scars cause Jaghatai Khan Is AWSOME


----------



## comrade (Jun 30, 2008)

beenburned said:


> Quoted for truth actually.
> 
> Twas the Ultrasmurfs Primarch - Robert Guiulliuiuman - that actually wrote the codex astartes that pretty much all chapters adhere too, and as such the Ultrasmurfs are the rolemodels for a space marine. If any army should be the gay poster boys of the imperium, it's them.


and yet in RT era, Ultramarines were a 3rd founding chapter, thus never a legion. lol. the Ultrasmurfs went from being a 3rd founding chapter from 1st edition to a 1st founding? then on to the chapter that created the index Astarte (IDK, I play guard, so i cant remember what its called) someone in GW really loves the Ultra-smurfs


----------



## Corporal Chaos (Nov 27, 2007)

Crimson Fists. They were the original poster children.


----------



## Cole Deschain (Jun 14, 2008)

I voted-

Salamanders ('because I like fire, I like dragons, I like green.)
Iron Hands (just a book or two. They're cool, dammit)
Raven Guard (Because)
Crimson Fists (A rare case where I VASTLY prefer the descendant chapter to the Legion that spawned it)


----------



## Carna (Mar 13, 2008)

I'd like Imperial Fists, hard colour scheme but done well they look awesome.


----------



## CommanderAnthor (Sep 28, 2008)

Imperial Fists!! Who can go wrong with Lysander the beast!


I get annoyed of the ultra marines too .. (They raided us when I bet we would of beat the iron warriors!!!!! without them:ireful2


But i'm amazed you didn't put Blood Angels they would of got a fair amount of votes lol


----------



## Farseer Beltiac (Jul 11, 2008)

Crimson Fists are cool....so is Raven Guard....and the Imperial fists.....


----------



## imntdead (Apr 21, 2008)

Oh its Iron Hands for me; but personally I think all the founding chapters should have their own personal Codex and no one should have as many dreadnoughts, techmarines or augmentations as the Iron Hands plus the whole Terminator Sergeants was a fun thing to do and now I can't do that anymore, :ireful2: GRRRRRRRRRR!!!


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

No blood ravens? For shame...


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

go mentos! put them in some coke and show their power!!!


----------



## wilsonjc82 (Aug 5, 2008)

Its gotta be the Sons of Russ, the wolves of fenris, [cheesey american game show voice] The Space wolves [/cheesey american game show voice]

Seriously, they are cool.


----------



## Camaris (Aug 4, 2008)

Crimson fists. The whole desperation thing they've got going on and still fighting despite horrendous losses is cool.
Their colour scheme is a lot cooler too then the Ultrasmurfs'.
The 3rd edition codex actually had them on the cover. And it was a way more cooler cover then the 4th and 5th ed. dex'es!


----------



## Zebadee (Oct 16, 2008)

Have to say i like the imp fists , yellow terminators ohhhh so cool !!


----------



## surreal-mind (Oct 11, 2008)

sallys all the way


----------



## 10228 (Sep 8, 2008)

Ultrasmurfs Ftw!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Digg40k (Sep 7, 2008)

Go the Fists of Dorn!


----------



## chaplin_magnus (Oct 1, 2007)

the crimson fist all the way they were on the cover first. and even though they are only little plastic men the ultraturds suck!!!:fuck: i get tired of seeing them on everything there are suppost to be a 1000 chapters so show some new ones.


----------



## LeeHarvey (Jul 25, 2008)

I'm going to go with 'None of the Above". I prefer my chapter to any of the GW sanctioned ones.


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

I voted mentos, cause they're good mints.


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

i voted for the imperial fists. theyre old and respectable wnough to be worthy of the cover art, but also suitably different from the ultras to be interesting. especially as they are a huge siege type army, i could imagine some amazing artwork potential there.


----------



## Ferrus Manus (Apr 28, 2008)

k sorry about the spelling error, "Mentos" its supposed to be "Mentors",but now that i think about it there should be a SM chapter purely about "mentos" as they are great mints.
also people have been confused why there arnt *Blood Angels*, *Space Wolves*, *Dark Angels*, and *Black Templars*, that because they all have their own models and codex's so they cant be on the normal SM box's.

someone pointed out that Blood Ravens should be in it, thanks i forgot about them
and people also have been complaining that there isnt there own legion. :biggrin: fair enough but im asking which one you preffer from these legions!

Imperial Fists are winning but Salamanders are realy close!!
GO IRON HANDS!!!


----------



## CommanderAnthor (Sep 28, 2008)

The tables have turned for the fists YEAH!


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

White Scars for me, always been a fan of their background, and even if I don't get many of the others. If the Horus Heresy series gets to the Lightning attack against the Spaceport on Terra I'll be gettin it big style.


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

chaplin_magnus said:


> the crimson fist all the way they were on the cover first. and even though they are only little plastic men the ultraturds suck!!!:fuck: i get tired of seeing them on everything there are suppost to be a 1000 chapters so show some new ones.


qft my man.
I personally voted Sallamanders (green is just plain awesome for a Space Marine color scheme, and dragons, AND they look like freakin, well, they just look awesome!!)

and I agree that all of the 1st founding legions should get their own dexes, that would add a LOT of flavor to the game. and besides, then all the wee little ones that always play marines wont all be the _same_ marines


----------



## sopmod (Oct 9, 2008)

why can't tey feature diffren't chapters on each of the box sets Eg assult marines blood ravens for their list for cc and iron hand for some tanks, their love for amour...


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Because games workshop want to show the Epitome of Space Marines, pure from any division or differentiation. It's like Guard - why are all the Guard figures shown as Cadian, why are Chaos shown as Black Legion, (why not Iron Warriors), why are Eldar Iyanden/Biel Tan, why are Tyranids in Leviathan, why are Orks Goffs? I could go on, but the point is, they're showing the mid point of all armies, able to take on all comers, with no extra fiddly special rules.


----------



## Ferrus Manus (Apr 28, 2008)

its a draw between Salamanders and Imperial Fists!!!! :shok:

Go IRON HANDS!!


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

the first founding legions wont get their own dexes for the same reason they took out the different rules for the chaos legions. i personally would like to see each legion get their own rules back for chaos, and for the loyalists their own dexes. i miss the old days


----------



## Emperor'sChild88 (Oct 7, 2008)

yea, the Imperial Fists are winning again:biggrin:
anyways i would choose the Imperal Fists because i love they're color scheme and Dorn was flat out kick ass


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

I used to really dislike the Ultramarines but since I've been getting into it again they're not so bad. 

If it was going to be anyone else though I voted the Imperial Fists. They epitomise that same classic Space Marine image. Though personally I like the Salamanders, Raven Guard, Iron Hands and Crimson Fists more, I think the Marines cover boys need to be brighter.


----------



## Brother_Azrael (Apr 22, 2008)

i love the mentor legion colour scheme but id have to say the raven guard and imperial fist are my fav chapters


----------



## Ferrus Manus (Apr 28, 2008)

Salamanders and Imperial Fists are the favoured to represent the SM!


----------

